# معلومات هامة ومغلوطة عن النفط



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

. برج التقطير اذا كان البخار الصاعد والسائل النازل في البرج هي مواد هيدركربونية تدعى العملية rectefiner
واذا كان البخار الصاعد هو مركب غير هدركربوني مثل الماء تدعى عملية كسح stripping
تحديد سعر النفط 
تستخدم الخامات القياسية مثل "غرب تكساس" في امريكا و"برنت" في لندن للمساعدة في تسعير 160نوعاً منالنفوط المختلفة. 
 ويتم تسعير هذه الخامات بناء على مدى اختلافها عن الخاماتالقياسية ومدى بعدها عن أسواق هذه الخامات. 
 ويتم التمييز بين أنواع النفط حسبكثافتها (وزنها مقارنة بحجمها) وحموضتها (نسبة الكبريت فيها) وعوامل أخرى

 .خام برنت
 يستخدم خام برنت كمعيار لتسعير ثلثي إنتاج النفط العالمي، خاصةفي الأسواق الأوروبية والإفريقية. 
 لذلك فإن إشراف حقوله على النضوب سيشكل مشكلةكبيرة للمتعاملين الذين بدأوا يبحثون عن بديل للتسعير.
 ويتكون ''برنت'' من مزيجنفطي من 15 حقلاً مختلفاً في منطقتي برنت ونينيان في بحر الشمال، اللتين تنتجان نحو 500 ألف برميل يومياً. 
 ويعتبر ''برنت'' من النفوط الخفيفة الحلوة بسبب وزنهالنوعي البالغ 38 درجة وانخفاض نسبة الكبريت التي تصل إلى 037 في المائة. وبناء علىالفروق بينه وبين الخامات الأخرى فإنه بشكل عام يباع بسعر أعلى من سلة نفوط ''أوبك'' بنحو دولار للبرميل، وبسعر أقل من خام غرب تكساس بنحو دولار أيضاً. 
 وعلى الرغم من أن الدول الأوروبية تستهلك أغلب إنتاج خام برنت، إلا أنه يصدرأحياناً إلى الولايات المتحدة وبعض الدول الإفريقية إذا كان الفرق بين سعره وسعرالنفوط المماثلة في هذه الأسواق أكبر من تكاليف الشحن

​
.خام غرب تكساس 

من النفوط الخفيفة الحلوة، وزنه النوعي ,639درجة، ويحتويعلى 024 في المائة من الكبريت فقط، ما يجعله يتفوق على نفوط ''أوبك'' وعلى خامبرنت. لذلك فإنه يباع في المتوسط بسعر أعلى من سلة نفوط ''أوبك'' بنحو دولارين،وأعلى من برنت بنحو دولار واحد. 
ونظراً لجودته فإنه المصدر الأساسي للبنزين فيالولايات المتحدة. وكما يدل اسمه فإن أغلبه ينتج في غرب تكساس. 
وهو أحد خاماتالقياس العالمية التي تستخدم في تسعير الخامات الأخرى، خاصة في أمريكا الشمالية،أكبر سوق للنفط في العالم. ونقطة التسعير هي مدينة كوشينج في أوكلاهوما كونها مركزتقاطع لمجموعة كبيرة من أنابيب النفط التي تمكن من نقل النفط إلى مختلف أنحاءالولايات المتحدة، بما في ذلك الموانئ الأمريكية، ومن ثم إلى أي مكان في العالم. 
ومشكلة هذا النفط مماثلة لمشكلة خام برنت بسبب الانخفاض الدائم في احتياطياتهوإنتاجه، الأمر الذي قد يجبر المتعاملين في أسواق النفط العالمية على تجاهله يوماًما وإيجاد بديل له.





 LPG هو غاز نفطي مسال وهو المستخدم في المطبخ وهو مزيج من البوتان والبروبان ولا يحتوي ميتان او ايتان لان اسالة هذا المزيج الغازي تحتاج بالاضافة الى ضغط عالي الى درجة حارة منخفضة جداً
LNG هو غاز طبيعي مسال



 النفط يقسم حسب نسبة كبريت الهدروجين H2S  الى
نفط حلو SWEET:يحوي كمية قليلة منه
نفط مر او أدفر SOUR : يحوي كمية كبيرة
والخطأ ان البعض يقسم النفط حسب نسبة الكبريت وهذها خاطئ التقسبم حسب نسبة كبريت الهدروجين ولس الكبريت



 يعتقد البعض أن النفط ينقل ويخزن في "براميل". هذا الاعتقاد الخاطئ مصدره شيوعاستخدام البرميل كوحدة قياس.

 الحقيقة أن صناعة النفط العالمية لا تستخدمالبراميل على الإطلاق حيث إن النفط يضخ عبر أنابيب إلى خزانات ضخمة،
ومن ثم إلىخزانات ناقلات النفط التي يتم تفريغها في الدول المستهلكة في خزانات كبيرة. 
 سبب شيوع استخدام البراميل هو أنه عندما اكتشف النفط بكمياتتجارية عام في شمال غرب 
ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية تم تخزينه في براميل الخمروالجعة 1985لتسهيل عملية نقله على 
عربات تجرها الخيول أو على عربات نهرية.




 البعض يطلق كلمة بارافين على الالكانات وهذا خاطئ لأن هذا المفهوم عام لان البارافين له عدة معاني 
1_معنى يطلق على المركبات الالكانية وهذا خاطئ 
2_معنى يقصد به زيت الكاز
3_معنى يقصد به المركبات الالكانية الشمعية التي تزيد در جة غليانها عن 300 درجة مئوية 





 ان كلمة شمع بالنفط هي لمة عامنة بالنفط ويجب ان نحدد نوع هذا الشمع فيوجد بالنفط نوعين من الشمع
1)شمغ بارافيني:وهو عبارة عن سلسلة الكانية طويلة درجة غليانها اكبر من 300 درجة مئوية ويحوي من 18 الى 36 ذرة كربون عند تجمده يعطي شمع متبلور
2)شمع نفتيني : وهو ناتج من حلقة الكانية مرتبط بها سلسلة الكانية طويلة تحوي من 30 الى 60 ذرة كربون وعند تجمده يعطي شمع غير متبلور 



  C6H6 اذا استخدم في المصباح يدعى بنزن
 واذا استخدم كمذيب يدعى بنزول 





 الاذابة: عن وضع مادة بالماء ولم تشكل شوارد تدعى العملية اذابة مثل السكر في الماء
الانحلال: اذا وضعت المادة بالماء يتشكل شوارد مثل ملح الطعام بالماء




أنواع  النفط ( Classification ) يمكن تصنيف النفط حسب كثافته إلى:
1- نفط ثقيل ( heavy )
2- ونفط خفيف ( light )

وترجع خاصية اختلاف كثافة البترول إلى نسبة الهيدروكربونات الثقيلة فيه ، فكلّما زادت هذه النسبة زادت كثافة  النفط ، وفي الحقيقة فإنّ النفط الخفيف أكثر طلباً في السوق وأغلى سعراً وذلك بسبب امكانية الحصول منه على كميّات كبيرة من المشتقات البترولية وبالذات الجازولين ( gasoline) والذي يعتبر المشتقّ البترولي الأكثر طلباً في العالم



 اما انواع النفط من حيث الاساس

 _ نفط شمعي __0.830 _0.816_
_ويقسم النفط حسب اساسه نفط قاري __0.955_ 0.860_
يوجد نوع اخر هو النفط العطري لكن نسبة تواجده قليلة جدا

 _ نفط مختلط__0.855_ 0.835 _





 نسبة الكبريت بالنفط تزداد بزيادة عمر النفط حتى مليون سنة ثم بعد ذلك تتناقص كميته 
والبعض يذكر انه يزداد بزيادة عمر النفط بالمطلق وهذا خاطئ

 كذلك نسبة النتروجين تتناقص بزيادة عمر النفط وتزداد بالحديث




 ان احد اشكال تواجد الاوكسجين بالنفط هي المركبات الحمضية وهذه المركبات تزداد بزيادة الوزن الجزيئي للأجزاء النفطية ولكنها تبدأ بالانخفاض بعد ذلك لذلك نسبة الحموض بالنفاطة أقل من نسبتها بالمازوت (الوزن الجزيئي للنفاطة اعلى من المازوت )




 البعض يعرف اللزوجة انها ناتجة عن الاحتكاك بين جزيئات السائل
وهذا خاطئلأن الاحتكاك يحدث بين الاجسام الصلبة ويسمى انزلاق لذلك تدعى الزيوت المساعدة في حركتها بزيوت التزليق اما في طبقات سائل تدعى انزلاج وليس انزلاق
اي أن اللزوجة ليس لها علاقة بالاحتكاك
كما أن الجزيئات ليس لها علاقة باللزوجة 
والزوجة ليست فقط للسوائل بل للغازات أيضا
واللزوجة:هي مقاومة طبقات المائع للانزلاج فوق بعضعا البعض نتيجة الاختلاف في السرعة النسبية لطبقات المائع نتيجة القوة المماسية المطبقة


 الحجم النوعي: هو حجم مفدار واحدة الكتل وهو مقلوب الكثافة ويوجد مقياس خاص لقياس الحجم النوعي للنفط وللماد النفطية وهو مقياس درجات مجمع النفط الأمريكي ِ api
تعريفه :هو مقياس الحجم النوعي للنفط والمواد النفطية وقد أقيم على أساس اعتبار الحجم النوعي للماء 10 درجات api
131.5 - api = 
_ الكثافة النسبية _
من اجل الماء  ومنه api=10  درجات الحجم النوعي
ان درجات مجمع النفط الامريكي يوسع مجال تغير قيم الكثافة النسبية فتغير مجال درجات api  ضمن مجال واسع فلو قارنا بين مجال الكثافة وapi



​




بعض استخدامات المنتجاتالنفطية


*الوقود*
*للنقل*
البترول
وقود الديزل
بترول الطائرات
وقود النفاثات
البرافين
 
*للتدفئة وإنتاج الطاقة*
زيوت الفُضالة
غازالنفطالمسال
زيوت القطارة
 
 
*مواد خام*
السِّناج
الكوك
الشمع
الهيدروجين الصناعي
الأسفلت
النَّفْطَة
 
*زيوت متنوعة*
الزيوت الطبية
الزيوت التقنية
زيوت الطريق
زيوت وشحوم التزليق
 
*البتروكيميائيات*
الأسمدة
اللدائن
الأصباغ
المبيدات الحشرية
الألياف
المتفجرات
الأمونيا
المذيبات
الحبر
مضافات الأغذية
الراتينجات
مضافات البترول
الطلاء
المطاط الصناعي
العقاقير
مواد التجميل
الكحول
 
​


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

لا تواخذونا المعلومات ما مرتبة
بس حبيت اذكرها لان شفت في بعض الاخطاء فيها
والجدول الاخير منقول لفائدة


----------



## alemam10 (14 أغسطس 2011)

i need UT & RT share wave , CSWIP 3.1 inspector to work in IRAQ 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا alemam 10 على مرورك الكريم
واتمنى ان نصبح على تواصلدائم


----------



## تولين (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير على الموضوع


----------



## م باسل وردان (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا تولين عمرورك
واتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## م باسل وردان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ممممممممممممممممممم
ما في ردرود


----------



## Ibraheem homsy (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ع الموضوع
بس أنا سنة 2 هنسدة يترول وقت ع اقرا هالمعلومات كلها حسيت الشغلة صعبه كتير !!!!!
شو رأيكن؟؟


----------



## م باسل وردان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلين اخ ابراهيم ..وانشالله موق يارب 
المعلومات ما صعبة ...
وطبعا النفط الودراستو ومراكز دراسات وابحاث كبيرة جدا....
ونحن اتحدثنا عن معلومات انتقائية...
لكنها شائعة..احيانا بشكل خاطئ...


----------

